# new application(s) installed visible only to myself



## anggwaponi (May 21, 2008)

in our working environment, our computers has many users like i have my logon account, as well, the other users also. then if ill be out, another user will sit in my desk or cubicle and use the same computer that i leave behind 

we are using *Win XP* as our _OS_ and among the users of the computer in my cubicle, im the only that has *Administrator*-_rights_ for the said local computer 

now, i want that when i installed *new programs* or *applications* it will add to the list in the *Start*-_button_ (i guess many have noticed it). it will even prompt that a *new program* or *application* has been added to the list in the *Start*-_button_ if it will be click. much more that a highlighted color is visible to the just been added new *program*/*application* 

is their a way that ill be the only one to see this new installed *program*/*application* like the other user(s) will not noticed it if they logon to their account? 

need a helping hand


----------



## anggwaponi (May 21, 2008)

anggwaponi said:


> in our working environment, our computers has many users like i have my logon account, as well, the other users also. then if ill be out, another user will sit in my desk or cubicle and use the same computer that i leave behind
> 
> we are using *Win XP* as our _OS_ and among the users of the computer in my cubicle, im the only that has *Administrator*-_rights_ for the said local computer
> 
> ...


*up *


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why is this in the Windows Server forum?

If it's just a regular Windows XP system, you'd have to install the programs only for your user account if you're even given the option. Not all programs do that.

If you're trying to hide your activities from your co-workers or employer, we won't help with that.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Remove the shortcut form the All Users Desktop and adjust the NTFS permissions for the program accordingly.


----------



## anggwaponi (May 21, 2008)

DoubleHelix said:


> Why is this in the Windows Server forum?
> 
> If it's just a regular Windows XP system, you'd have to install the programs only for your user account if you're even given the option. Not all programs do that.
> 
> If you're trying to hide your activities from your co-workers or employer, we won't help with that.


hello *DoubleHelix* and *jmwills* 

and pardon me if i post this thread in the wrong forum. i must be thinking of my other software issue when i composed this thread 

any way, does it mean that theirs no way my activities will only be visible to me most specially the *applications* or *programs* that i used ... or it's just that it's not permitted to posts an answer of such kind in my kind of post also? 

well, i'm thankful to jmwills for sharing an idea. i will definitely try that kind of method :up:

cheers! 

(*p.s. you may directly PM the answers if it's really not allowed to do so in here*)


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Any installed program can be assigned to a single person. All that script is doing is setting the NTFS permission from everyone to the installer.
This is easily changed and you can also deny by placing an entry and putting a deny on the program as a deny will trump all permissions.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Whether or not a shortcut shows up in the Start menu has nothing to do with your "activities" on the computer. It's just a file.


----------



## anggwaponi (May 21, 2008)

jmwills said:


> Any installed program can be assigned to a single person. All that script is doing is setting the NTFS permission from everyone to the installer.
> This is easily changed and you can also deny by placing an entry and putting a deny on the program as a deny will trump all permissions.


hi again *jmwills* 

actually, as i said earlier in this thread that i only want that those *programs* or *applications* i've installed can only be visible to me ... and that it won't lists down in the *Start*-_button_ *All Programs*-_dropped down_ lists 

usually, what i did after the installation is that i immediately *Delete* the program then click/_check_ the "*box*" for *Hidden* through *Properties* 

through this steps or procedure, at least i can be assure that i'm the only person who knows that such *programs* or *applications* has been installed 

i'm attaching here the screenshots so i can farther elaborate it


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

I understand that, but's easier to just deny access to them


----------



## anggwaponi (May 21, 2008)

jmwills said:


> I understand that, but's easier to just deny access to them


hello *jmwills* 

i guess i'll just have to wait .. and see if i'll be detected on my little endeavor then (lol) 

cheers!


----------

